# Wax finish over danish oil finish



## Mac63 (May 20, 2017)

Looking to put a finish on a newly crafted piece of furniture. Applied three coats of Danish oil over a black walnut chest I built for someone. Brush applied danish oil, dried minimum of one week between each coat of oil; light sand with 1200 grit paper after last coat. Intended to apply a wax of some type to seal it. Is wax preferable and what type of wax if so.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

A good quality like Briwax Original (clear), or Liberon Black Bison Paste Wax (clear) would be good choices. I've put Tried & True Original over danish oil with good results. It's an oil and wax blend.

I've read that once you put on a wax finish, the only thing you should put over it is more wax based finish. Nothing else will cure properly on top of it.


----------



## garageking (Mar 2, 2017)

I have many times used Watco satin wax over Watco Danish oil on furniture. I like the look and texture. And it is very easy to apply. There are many wax options and I think Fine Woodworking recently had a review article on furniture waxes. For kitchenware items finished with Tried and True Danish oil, I have used Mahoney's walnut oil/wax product and really like that as well. I have never brushed on Danish oil, just wiped it on with a rag or paper towel (following directions on the can) and of course you can wet sand it too. I think waiting for days between coats like you do is a good idea although I have never sanded between coats. Personally I think Danish oil is the best finish for walnut although many would disagree I'm sure. Keep us posted!


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I have used Finishing wax over many coats of Danish Oil WHICH IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE OILS by the way. Looks nice and slick BUT no depth and really no protection from spills and such…


----------

